# 1080 the fan says: Miles for Jaric straight up



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Apparently it has been announced on 1080 the fan... (Cough cough) :banghead:


any others hear of this too?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

If that is the trade, I don't get it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

it does not work on the trade checker.. needs about $150,000 in filler...

but that should not be a problem at all....


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Addition by subtraction.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Not a done deal...just a strong rumor


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I haven't heard it myself. but what I did hear was that it was on the table...not done.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Addition by subtraction.


 Yea but for a PG?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Jaric's contract goes to 2010-2011... $5.8 mil this year.... and $8 mil in 2010/2011

Miles goes to 2009/2010, $7.6 mil now.... and $9.9 mil in 2009/10


I think more players are involved....


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I am not the NBA afficianado that some of you are, but is Jaric a PG? He is 6'7...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't know how Minny has been using him, but the Clips used him as a PG.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I am not the NBA afficianado that some of you are, but is Jaric a PG? He is 6'7...


Jaric is a shooting guard.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

all guards and no forwards, who are we villanova?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

From an article on yahoo:

"Before signing James, the Wolves had injury-prone veteran Troy Hudson, inconsistent Marko Jaric and rookie lottery pick Randy Foye as their primary ballhandlers."


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

He's a Combo guard really. The Clippers used him primarily at the point. I assumed the wolves did too, but really didn't pay any attention to them last season so they might've had him at the 2.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

and I will add a stupid deal for POR....IF it does happen..

Jaric has 5yrs and around $35 million left on his deal...He shoots a terrible percentage...career around 40% FG%.....and he had a bad attitude last year in MIN and a worse one at the world championships....

But what is worse is that a trade of Miles for Jaric would leave POR with EIGHT guards...EIGHT

Blake, Jack, Rodriguez, Dickau, Dixon, Roy, Webster and Jaric...That is a ridiculous amount....and it leaves POR with SIXTEEN guaranteed contracts.......b\c they WILL have to do a 2 for 1...and Madsen...the other name mentioned in a POR\MIN deal is a crappy PF with FOUR years left on his deal...hopefully Bracey Wright would be the fill in (or Mcants?)..He is another guard, but at least he only has 2 years left on his relatively small contract....

If you think $7-9 million is a bad deal for Miles...well $6-8 for Jaric is MUCH worse...and a year longer...

I gotta beleive that IF this deal occured POR would either be

A) Moving Jaric along as part of a 3 team deal

or

B) At MINIMUM getting a 2007 1st round pick from MIN

b\c straight up...this is a terrible deal for POR.....


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't know how Minny has been using him, but the Clips used him as a PG.


I think he played the 2 most of the time with the Clips. They had Keyon Dooling, Doug Overton, and Eddie House playing the point most of the time I believe.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Jaric is one of the few guys I would not trade Miles for. If this deal goes down, its the 1st bad move by this team so far this summer.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Justinmoney85 said:


> all guards and no forwards, who are we villanova?


Jaric has the size to play the 3, but would likely be Roy's backup at SG, or can play SG if Roy slides over to the 3.

Minny signs a FA for the minimum and includes them in the trade to make it work.

I like this deal and it adds another guy who can shoot from the outside, at minimum an improvement over Darius.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jaric can play the 1/2/3. Versitile. By no means as good as Miles, but he doesn't have to play PG.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

tlong said:


> Jaric is a shooting guard.



No, Jaric is a PG (thats what he thinks). For the Clippers he played PG and for the Wolves he played, however limited it was, as a PG. Also I believe when he was on the Clippers he stated he wanted to play PG not SG. 



tlong said:


> I think he played the 2 most of the time with the Clips. They had Keyon Dooling, Doug Overton, and Eddie House playing the point most of the time I believe.



No he didn't.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Weasel said:


> No, Jaric is a PG (thats what he thinks). For the Clippers he played PG and for the Wolves he played, however limited it was, as a PG. Also I believe when he was on the Clippers he stated he wanted to play PG not SG.


Well if he's going to be a Blazer and he wants to play, he might have to be a bit more flexible...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Well if he's going to be a Blazer and he wants to play, he might have to be a bit more flexible...



Funny thing is that he wants to be a PG but he really never had a PG mentality or PG skills. He couldn't bring the ball up confindently and wasn't a great passer. He is a SG but hasn't really played SG in the NBA nor does he want to(according to him a few years ago).


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I don't like that trade. Portland can get more for miles IMO. The Desmond Mason trade would be much better for both parties (since NO could start Miles at SG and we get an expiring). 

If we get Jaric we take on too much contract, and unless we get a 2007 1st rounder then I would never even think about it.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> If this deal goes down, its the 1st bad move by this team so far this summer.



2nd :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually SG makes less sense than PG. I know Blazers have more PGs, but the SG postion is pretty much spoken for in Webster, Roy and Dixon.. The PG position is somewhat a crap shoot with Jack, Blake, Dickau and Rodriguez.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Funny thing is that he wants to be a PG but he really never had a PG mentality or PG skills. He couldn't bring the ball up confindently and wasn't a great passer. He is a SG but hasn't really played SG in the NBA nor does he want to(according to him a few years ago).


 As I remember him from the Clippers, he didn't have a consistent enough outside shot to be a SG.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Weasel said:


> No, Jaric is a PG (thats what he thinks). For the Clippers he played PG and for the Wolves he played, however limited it was, as a PG. Also I believe when he was on the Clippers he stated he wanted to play PG not SG.
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't.



I guess what he _thinks _ and what he actually _is _ are two different things then. Dooling, House, and Overton all played on the Clippers teams with him and were obviously smaller and guarded the opposing PG.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I think we could do a lot worse...

I would prefer Mason as well, but it might not be on the table. NO just picked up Peja, right? Why would they want to take on Miles?

Jaric, if his attitude is there, sounds like an improvement over Dixon. A guy to play backup SG who can shoot - except his ball handling and passing skills are probably a bit better. 

It kind of sucks to take on a long contract, so I hope that if the Blazers are going for him, that he's someone they could see being around for a while. If you think about it, he sort of fits the mold of the types of players the Blazers have been trying to add... guys who are versatile, can handle the ball, shoot and pass.

If he can put in some time at SF, that would be really nice. I'm sort of lukewarm on the deal, but there are a lot poopier players that we could be targeting considering how low Miles' value is right now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

This trade doesn't pass the smell test. I really really really really (12 more really's) don't think this deal will happen, at least in this incarnation. 

If a 2007 1st were added, then the blazers should jump on it, otherwise, boooooooooooo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ANy move that gets rid of Miles and brings in a guy without a criminal record is IMO a good move for the overall quality of the team...not necessarily a talent for talent swap.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

My guess is, that's not all. Weren't the Blazers saying they won't take back a longer contract? I think there has to be another player, a younger one, or a pick involved.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll be disappointed if this is the best they can do. Why go with a waste like Jaric on a long, long contract? Just doesn't make sense to me. 

The whole idea is to dump salary, not stay buried a year longer.

We'd be better off just burying Miles on our own bench if that's all the deal is.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jaric's been a point guard. A tall one... and not a very effective one. I hope this isn't the deal.

Hopefully this is like the Potapenko trade that was pretty much a done deal only to have it changed at the last second to end up with Skinner instead. I hope we get someone like D. Mason instead.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> If you think about it, he sort of fits the mold of the types of players the Blazers have been trying to add... guys who are versatile, can handle the ball, shoot and pass.


 Good point. 

Just take all these players, mush them all together to play the 1, 2 and 3. :biggrin: 

What I remember about Jaric is I was excited for the Clippers at first because I love big point guards. But I love big PGs who could actually play the PG postion and Jaric was too slow and not good enough ball handling skilles to be a PG, IMO.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> I think there has to be another player, a younger one, or a pick involved.


Mark Madson's name was mentioned as well on the FAN to make the numbers work. Not exciting, but I'd pull the trigger if it's the ONLY trade we can make before training camp in a few months.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

miles/dickau for jaric/hassel works once the trade restriction ends for dickau.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

C-Joel/Raef/Ha
PF-Zach/LaMarcus/Skinner
SF-Webster/Outlaw/Jaric*
SG-Roy/Dixon/Jaric*
PG-Blake/Jack/Dickau/Sergio(NBDL)

A lot for a 3rd stringer, but it kind of evens out the roster...


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Perfection said:


> I don't like that trade. Portland can get more for miles IMO. The Desmond Mason trade would be much better for both parties (since NO could start Miles at SG and we get an expiring).
> 
> If we get Jaric we take on too much contract, and unless we get a 2007 1st rounder then I would never even think about it.


Miles' value around the league does not warrant a D.Mason. He complained about Paul Silas, Mo Cheeks and Nate. Other coaches and GM's are wary of giving up value for D. Miles.

Miles at SG? He has no outside game whatsoever and won't likely develop one any time soon. I think he is a skinny PF who can't rebound, since he can't hit an outside shot to save his life.

Jaric's value is about equal to Miles. Jaric does fit a need at a swing position for Portland and may be more effective in Portland than he was at PG in Minnesota.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If for whatever the reason this is the deal then it's not horrible. Jaric ranked 19th in the league in steals last season, is a better defender than Miles, shoots better from the line and is a better ball handler


Webster, Outlaw he and Roy can all play the 3 and the 2, while he and Roy along with Blake, Jack can play the 1. The odd guys out IMO are Dickau and Dixon.


That being said this is NOT the trade


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

lalooska said:


> miles/dickau for jaric/hassel works once the trade restriction ends for dickau.


It would probably work for Miles/Dixon too I bet... that would almost make sense if they were bringing in Jaric to take over Dixon's role, and then Hassel could play significant time off the bench at 2/3 as a defensive stopper.

Remember the press conference?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

tlong said:


> I guess what he _thinks _ and what he actually _is _ are two different things then. Dooling, House, and Overton all played on the Clippers teams with him and were obviously smaller and guarded the opposing PG.



You are assuming, Jaric played PG both ways.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe this trade was premeditated during the draft involving the the Roy/Foye swap. And Minny was only waiting to get Mike James to finally pull the trigger.

Anyway Jaric isn't so bad provided his attitude and health is in line. He's a decent defender can cover 1/2/3.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> It would probably work for Miles/Dixon too I bet... that would almost make sense if they were bringing in Jaric to take over Dixon's role, and then Hassel could play significant time off the bench at 2/3 as a defensive stopper.
> 
> Remember the press conference?


Ha! That's what I was thinking. Patterson can finally get his guy.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm guessing that there has to be a 3rd team in the mix. Kmurph might have been right on about that.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> That being said this is NOT the trade


 SPILL THE BEANS!!!!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I second Schilly's comments. We have trash. We have to be willing to take back some garbage in exchange.

Miles is a cancer. He is no longer a serviceable part of this team. We're trying to trade in a Ford Pinto. You can't hope to get back a Porsche.

We'll see what happens, but I wouldn't cringe if they pulled off this trade.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> It would probably work for Miles/Dixon too I bet... that would almost make sense if they were bringing in Jaric to take over Dixon's role, and then Hassel could play significant time off the bench at 2/3 as a defensive stopper.
> 
> Remember the press conference?


Bingo. That's a good point. Move offense for defense off the bench. 

Now:

C-Joel/Raef/Ha
PF-Zach/LaMarcus/Skinner
SF-Webster/Outlaw/Jaric*
SG-Roy/Hassell/Jaric*
PG-Blake/Jack/Dickau

Elsewhere:
Sergio-NBDL
Freeland-Europe or NBDL


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ugh, i would actually rather have dmiles over jaric. we dont need any more pgs and i think we can get a better contract too. Theres no need to take a longer contract on. We already did that with LaFrentz.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> Miles' value around the league does not warrant a D.Mason. He complained about Paul Silas, Mo Cheeks and Nate. Other coaches and GM's are wary of giving up value for D. Miles.
> 
> Miles at SG? He has no outside game whatsoever and won't likely develop one any time soon. I think he is a skinny PF who can't rebound, since he can't hit an outside shot to save his life.
> 
> Jaric's value is about equal to Miles. Jaric does fit a need at a swing position for Portland and may be more effective in Portland than he was at PG in Minnesota.


I disagree...mostly because I abandon the traditional roles of people that play specific positions. By this, I mean that Miles does not need to "have an outside game" to play at the SG position. Granted, I would be worried about his history of attitude problems, but you have to admit that a lineup of Paul/Miles/Peja/West/Chandler would be pretty competitive don't you?

Miles is athletic and fast enough to guard the opposing SG (or more athletic wing), while Peja can provide the outside offense. In my opinion, it is almost exactly the same "wing" setup that Charlotte will be using next year with a traditional athletic SF (Wallace) at the SG and moving and having a less athletic shooter at the SF (Morrison).

You have to admit that Miles would make for a good fast break running mate with Paul...overall, I think it would make Charlotte pretty competitive, right now, which would be good for the city of NO. 

It is getting to a point where we can't use the words "Miles" and "Upside" together, but I think that Miles is about worth what Desmond Mason is worth. I think Miles is a better talent, and may still have abilities that he has not completely tapped yet...not to mention he was having a pretty decent year until he was injured. 

Overall, it is the most logical and beneficial trade (win-win) for both sides that I can think of.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I don't know much about this guy, but I did a little research on his stats from last year. Turns out he's a pretty decent all-around player. In addition to scoring about 8 pts. a game, he gets about 3 rebounds and 4 assists per game, and takes good care of the ball. Shoots 30% from 3-pt. land and almost 70 percent from the line. 

Not spectacular, but pretty solid. He might be a nice addition.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> SPILL THE BEANS!!!!


yeah, no kidding!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I want no parts of Jaric but if they do the deal please get foye in return also


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

cimalee said:


> I want no parts of Jaric but if they do the deal please get foye in return also


No way the Wolves give up Foye, especially considering that was what they got in return for Roy.

-Pop


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Just for the record, the Timberwolves do have a trade exception they recieived in the Ricky Davis deal... BTW, I don't see why Portland would do this. Not only is Jaric horrible, but the guy has no motivation for winning. I am really hoping Minny can pull through with a deal to trade Jaric.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

cimalee said:


> I want no parts of Jaric but if they do the deal please get foye in return also



Maybe Minny will also throw in KG :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Perfection said:


> I disagree...mostly because I abandon the traditional roles of people that play specific positions. By this, I mean that Miles does not need to "have an outside game" to play at the SG position. Granted, I would be worried about his history of attitude problems, but you have to admit that a lineup of Paul/Miles/Peja/West/Chandler would be pretty competitive don't you?
> 
> Miles is athletic and fast enough to guard the opposing SG (or more athletic wing), while Peja can provide the outside offense. In my opinion, it is almost exactly the same "wing" setup that Charlotte will be using next year with a traditional athletic SF (Wallace) at the SG and moving and having a less athletic shooter at the SF (Morrison).
> 
> ...


The Miles/Peja combo does fit well together, but Mason/Peja does the same thing for NO, without the headaches that Miles brings. No need for NO to make the deal and pick up Miles' long term contract.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

mook said:


> The whole idea is to dump salary, not stay buried a year longer.


I believe the "whole idea" is to get rid of Miles. Not because of his big contract, but because of his big ... dumbness. 

It's not a salary dump, it's a surly dump.

I agree that Jaric (a PG btw) does not seem like much of an upgrade, but I don't think the team will get a "star" in return for Miles.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

This sucks if true, I think back to last season when we could have supposedly traded Theo and Miles for expiring contracts....

But, let's see if it's true. I would much rather have Jalen Rose from the knicks and his expiring contract...


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

It makes no sense. Getting rid of Miles is good, but for a player who absolutely sucks and has a bad contract to boot? I don't get this rumor. This has to be coming out of Minnapolis. It'd be an absolute steal for them.

$5,525,000
$6,050,000
$6,575,000
$7,100,000
$7,625,000 - contract ends in 2010-2011


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> This sucks if true, I think back to last season when we could have supposedly traded Theo and Miles for expiring contracts....
> 
> But, let's see if it's true. I would much rather have Jalen Rose from the knicks and his expiring contract...


The Rose deal could still happen:

Dixon/Miles/Skinner for Rose

The Knicks would need to petition the league for a 25 man roster, however :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Just for the record, the Timberwolves do have a trade exception they recieived in the Ricky Davis deal... BTW, I don't see why Portland would do this. Not only is Jaric horrible, but the guy has no motivation for winning. I am really hoping Minny can pull through with a deal to trade Jaric.


How big is that trade exception?

Maybe we can get Hassel + TE for Miles/Dixon... or something.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

We have heard reports all summer that the Blazers are trying VERY hard to move Miles. The fact is, we can only speculate what Miles can bring on the trade market. If Jaric is the best we can do, then I will still be happy moving Miles for him. In fact, I would rather get someone in return whom we can have give us a spark off the bench rather than a weak starter who would cut into the development of our younger guys. This move is about changing the image of the organization as a whole, not getting even talent for Miles (which would never happen anyways). 

With that said, does anyone know where 1080 is getting their info?

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> We have heard reports all summer that the Blazers are trying VERY hard to move Miles. The fact is, we can only speculate what Miles can bring on the trade market. If Jaric is the best we can do, then I will still be happy moving Miles for him. In fact, I would rather get someone in return whom we can have give us a spark off the bench rather than a weak starter who would cut into the development of our younger guys. This move is about changing the image of the organization as a whole, not getting even talent for Miles (which would never happen anyways).
> 
> With that said, does anyone know where 1080 is getting their info?
> 
> -Mr. Chuck Taylor


IIRC, 1080 has broken a few trades before...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> IIRC, 1080 has broken a few trades before...


They've also been wrong before...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the csmn guys are saying this wont happen


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> How big is that trade exception?
> 
> Maybe we can get Hassel + TE for Miles/Dixon... or something.


Players and TE's cannot be combined. So unless it's a big TE I doubt we could get it for Miles.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Any way the Blazers can get rid of Darius Miles is a good thing, he is just not a good fit for the Blazers, let alone any team in the NBA.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ghost said:


> Any way the Blazers can get rid of Darius Miles is a good thing, he is just not a good fit for the Blazers, let alone any team in the MLB.



Agree with the last part of your statement, Miles can't hit a breaking ball.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Agree with the last part of your statement, Miles can't hit a breaking ball.



lol, good eye.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Any way the Blazers can get rid of Darius Miles is a good thing, he is just not a good fit for the Blazers, let alone any team in the MLB.



You are correct.... Miles is a horrible baseball player. In all his time in the league, he has yet to hit a homerun.....simply horrid....


Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Agree with the last part of your statement, Miles can't hit a breaking ball.



Damn...you got it before I did...hehe


Prunetang


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, Pritchard shot it down on KXL. I hope he's not lying.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I prefer Mason over Jaric....  any day of the week


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Now, if we can get Trenton instead of Jaric, I would praise Patterprichard.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

How about Miles to the magic for Turkoglu? He's a good passer/shooter, good character.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Now, if we can get Trenton instead of Jaric, I would praise Patterprichard.



agreed... :allhail:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The guys on Courtside have alluded to upcoming announcements with Pritchard soon. I wonder what's up?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> The guys on Courtside have alluded to upcoming announcements with Pritchard soon. I wonder what's up?


Him being named GM.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> If a 2007 1st were added, then the blazers should jump on it, otherwise, boooooooooooo


The Wolves have a 1st rounder headed to the Clippers, and another to the Celtics, so it might be until 2013 or so until a team could get a 1st rounder from them. And there's a rule about how far into the future you can trade a draft pick. Now that I think of it I'm not sure the Wolves could possibly trade a 1st rounder, unless the other team agreed that if they didn't get the pick in time they would get a 2nd rounder instead (that's actually possible with the Boston pick).



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> How big is that trade exception?
> 
> Maybe we can get Hassel + TE for Miles/Dixon... or something.


$4.2Mil. But like Foulzilla said, it can't be used that way.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I listened to Prichard on CSMN. He was asked directly: "Is there a pending deal for Darius Miles?" Pritchard said unequvically "there is no pending deal for Miles."

Maybe some posters out here know more than us "general public" type, but either you are wrong or Pritchard is flat out lying. 

I know the standard answer is he is towing the company line. I say hogwash. There is no way to twist around what he is saying, if there is a deal in place either in principal or already done, he would be viewed as a liar or at the very least a sleazy snake oil selling Blazer employee. Why would he risk his reputation? He was asked the question by a Blazer employee . . . if he didn't want to be put on the spot, he could have had a pre-interview discussion with his fellow lower level employee. If he wanted to put a quash on just the rumor in this thread the question would have been: "Is there a pending trade with the Wolves?" or even "Is there a pending trade of Miles for Jaric" He could even go so far as to say I don't comment on trade rumors and will report anything once it is finalized.

Again I'm sure some here will play with the words, but Pritchard made it clear to us "general public" type that there is no current deal for Miles (with JJ sitting right next to him) . . . if later it is discovered there was a deal in place . . . Pritchard deserves no respect from fans or players . . . in other words I do not believe ther is any deal (pending, in principle or the like) with Miles.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I listened to Prichard on CSMN. He was asked directly: "Is there a pending deal for Darius Miles?" Pritchard said unequvically "there is no pending deal for Miles."
> 
> Maybe some posters out here know more than us "general public" type, but either you are wrong or Pritchard is flat out lying.
> 
> ...


Depends on your definition of the word "pending"... or your definition of the word "is".

A pending trade might technically be one that has been signed and submitted to the league office... maybe they're still working on it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Depends on your definition of the word "pending"... or your definition of the word "is".
> 
> A pending trade might technically be one that has been signed and submitted to the league office... maybe they're still working on it.


Yea I know council, words can be played with . . . but the message was clear as crystal. If Pritchard wants to play with words to the fans and players, IMO, that is a bad idea.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

socco said:


> The Wolves have a 1st rounder headed to the Clippers, and another to the Celtics, so it might be until 2013 or so until a team could get a 1st rounder from them. And there's a rule about how far into the future you can trade a draft pick. Now that I think of it I'm not sure the Wolves could possibly trade a 1st rounder, unless the other team agreed that if they didn't get the pick in time they would get a 2nd rounder instead (that's actually possible with the Boston pick).
> 
> 
> $4.2Mil. But like Foulzilla said, it can't be used that way.



The $4.2 mil execption could swallow up... say Dan Dickau in a seperate deal though.... 

or even Dixon in a seperate deal


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't see why everyone is dogging on Jaric's attitude or drive to win. I'm not even sure where everyone is getting the idea that he WANTS to play PG. Everyone on the Wolves knew he was a good ball handling SG, the Wolves experiment to make him a PG failed, he got frustrated running the point, had an off year, but...all that being said, the Wolves severly mis used him and F***ed with his head by benching him then starting him then benching him and over and over with the never knowing what position or starter, 6th man, 7th man. They did the same thing with Eddie Griffin and you can see his offensive numbers took a hit too. That being said, I watched him a lot, and he has a great feel for the game AS A 2 OR A 3, not a one. Also, he was a really really good defender IMO. I think if he went on a team that used his versatility and stopped messin with his head he'd be a great role/bench/injury starter player. All that being said I wouldn't want to trade a talented Big Man for a under achieving potential G/F.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> The Miles/Peja combo does fit well together, but Mason/Peja does the same thing for NO, without the headaches that Miles brings. No need for NO to make the deal and pick up Miles' long term contract.


Mason has seemed lost since he was traded to NO. Look at his stats last year compared to where he was in Milwaulkee...he is down in just about every category pretty badly. For some reason he never "came around" and I know that he was useless from a fantasy perspective, which is the opposite of most people thought would happen (many people thought he'd average 20 because NO didn't have any other known scorers at the beginning of last season).

Maybe a change is in order, but I think Miles would work better with that lineup than D.Mason, and we could use the expiring contract.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Yea I know council, words can be played with . . . but the message was clear as crystal. If Pritchard wants to play with words to the fans and players, IMO, that is a bad idea.


Anytime a person in power to make a deal says soemthing that crystal clear...then there is about an 80% chance he is dealt within 48 hours


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

hmmm i dont really like this trade. jaric is versitale, but we need to get rid of the contract


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> If you think about it, he sort of fits the mold of the types of players the Blazers have been trying to add... guys who are versatile, can handle the ball, shoot and pass.


It's the belief of Seattle fans/sports media that Nate likes having a team of 6'6" type guys that are "versatile." It explains why he liked Reggie Evans, though he's not versatile; Damien Wilkins; Reece Gaines, who he wanted drafted over Luke; Desmond Mason; Antonio Daniels; etc.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> How about Miles to the magic for Turkoglu? He's a good passer/shooter, good character.


Hedo is at 5.8 million for this season
Darius is at 7.6 for this season

We would need 1.8 million in filler back but if we could pull it off I think Turkoglu would fit well.
He's a SF that can shoot the 3, his contract isn't too steep either IMO

2006-2007 5,883,600 
2007-2008 5,883,600 
2008-2009 6,373,900 
2009-2010 6,864,200 
2010-2011 7,354,500

It is a year longer but not as high as Darius. I would actually prefer this over Desmond Mason. It also makes sense for Orlando because at SF they have Grant Hill who has been asked to be traded (doubt he will because he's 15mil expiring) and doesn't exactly have a clean history of injuries. Other then that you're looking at Trevor Ariza or The Plastic Man (assuming he hasn't dried out).


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Anytime a person in power to make a deal says soemthing that crystal clear...then there is about an 80% chance he is dealt within 48 hours


Curiosity killed the cat so I tuned in and listened to the last hour of CSMN and heard those remarks. I also heard mentioned that Freeland will go back overseas.

For some reason I wonder if he gave that answer just for the sake of moving on and maybe not wanting to hijack the show with endless Miles this and Miles that talk.

Surely there's a better deal out there? Still think the idea of Desmond Mason in a Blazers uni is super fetching and I'd like to see THAT happen for MANY, MANY reasons I've mentioned in here before.

FWIW, the paper in OKC -- I haven't noticed anything like this on nola.com -- said something like Mason is not likely to be moved and in fact will play an even bigger role on the team than he did last season. Still worth a shot though, and judging by the signings/contracts he has taken on recently (Peja, Bobby Jackson, taking on Tyson Chandler's rather big contract in that trade with Chicago), Georgie Porgie is throwing lots and lots of money around. I might add in the interest of full disclosure that _The Oregonian_ has NOTHING on _The Oklahoman_ for absolute stupefying suckitude.

And yes, I think that sucks for the Blazers. DMase and Portland seems like a match made in heaven. Despite his being a Pokie State alum, Mason to me is all about everything that's right with the NBA -- he can play, he's well rounded off court (he paints ... and his stuff is mad cool), he doesn't screw up, he has a history with McMillan and he has Portland ties (of course he has Oklahoma ties too and I've been convinced that the Hornets traded for him just after relocating to OKC to capitalize on that). I mean this would be just so incredibly nauseatingly perfect its might be too good to be true.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

BlazeTop said:


> Hedo is at 5.8 million for this season
> Darius is at 7.6 for this season
> 
> We would need 1.8 million in filler back but if we could pull it off I think Turkoglu would fit well.
> ...


As a Magic fan at heart, no thanks to Darius Miles. What Orlando is doing is surrounding Dwight Howard with shooters (Hedo, Redick, even Darko). Losing Turkoglu would hurt Orlando in spreading the floor out. 

And Turk for Portland would just replicate Martell Webster as a spot up shooter IMO.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

if this happens im going to be really pissed.


... :curse: 

wtf is wrong with our managment, honestly.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> We're trying to trade in a Ford Pinto. You can't hope to get back a Porsche.


Nah, Miles is a Porsche, albeit one that runs on a fuel that is not only unavailable but actually of unknown composition. 

Ancient astronauts hold the key. We must align our energy towards Alpha Centuri in hopes they return with the magic sauce. 

barfo


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Seriously though, we honestly have NO IDEA what the hell is going on with miles, just like we had no idea what was going to happen on draft day...hopefully we are equally surpised...in a good way tomorrow....or in the coming days/ weeks....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

ryanjend22 said:


> if this happens im going to be really pissed.
> 
> 
> ... :curse:
> ...


Yeah, what's up? All they did was net us the best draft we've had since what? Cliff Robinson? Nothing is done yet and what management has pulled off thus far is quite nice.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Yeah, what's up? All they did was net us the best draft we've had since what? Cliff Robinson? Nothing is done yet and what management has pulled off thus far is quite nice.


that may be yours and others view, not mine.

and were the worst team in the league...so my case for "wtf is up with our management" is a bit stronger...

*snifffffffffffffffffffffffffffff*

you smell me?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I smell ya, I just don't fully agree with you. We'll just have to see how things pan out this year.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I smell ya, I just don't fully agree with you. We'll just have to see how things pan out this year.


yeah it could have been a great draft, but we could see another draft flop with Aldridge. im not as concerned about Roy, although i STILL think we should have taken Foye. Roy will still be effective however.

but i cant understand how anyone would rather have Jaric over Miles. Miles is a far superior player, regardless of the motives behind the trade, it just doesnt add up.

We have given away Sheed...We have given away Bonzi...

I just want it to stop.

If we can get something good, great. If not, lets keep playing him. Jaric is nothing IMO.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

It's only been two weeks since the draft. We can trade/sign people for the rest of the summer before the season starts. I hope nobody thinks that trading Darius Miles is easy. I don't think anyone is going to take a Miles deal this early. If teams start to get desperate before the regular season, then a better deal for Miles may come our way. Think of Miles as an alternative solution for other teams.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/507/story/548942.html

"Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor, excited about the signing of veteran guard Mike James, said the team doesn't have any interest in trading with Portland for Darius Miles, contrary to circulating rumors, and will not make a strong effort to sign Denver free agent Reggie Evans because of his contract demands.

Miles' fat contract would not fit in with the Wolves, Taylor added, and team vice president Kevin McHale has other plans to bring in a big man to complement Kevin Garnett."


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> although i STILL think we should have taken Foye.
> 
> but i cant understand how anyone would rather have Jaric over Miles. Miles is a far superior player, regardless of the motives behind the trade, it just doesnt add up.
> 
> We have given away Sheed...We have given away Bonzi...


Foye is a 1/2, a SG in a PG body, that is not what the Blazers need. They got what they needed: a true SG in Roy and a PF/C in Aldridge.

Miles has no true position. He is a 3 who does most of his damage posting up and slashing. He can't hit from the outside, can't hit free throws and makes poor decisions. Miles has great potential, but no desire to achieve it.

Sheed was not "given away". Shareef was a valuable commodity who had injuries arise at the wrong time.

Bonzi is an @$$ and always will be. Nothing lost there.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> .......but i cant understand how anyone would rather have Jaric over Miles. Miles is a far superior player, regardless of the motives behind the trade, it just doesnt add up.
> 
> We have given away Sheed...We have given away Bonzi...
> 
> I just want it to stop.



Tell me about Miles' stats from the time he returned from injury last season. He didn't shoot 40% from the field, he didn't shoot 60% from the line, he was a turnover machine, and didn't share or snare the ball. He sold us out.

Tell me why you want to keep such a player?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Tell me why you want to keep such a player?


Tell me why you would want to look at his stats from when he was injured.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Tell me why you would want to look at his stats from when he was injured.
> 
> Ed O.


Tell me why you like to stick up for a player who no other team in the league wants and the Blazers are trying desperately to get rid of.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Tell me why you would want to look at his stats from when he was injured.
> 
> Ed O.


Because it fits his preconceived notion that Darius is evil. (not that you didn't already figure that one out by yourself.)

Even when Darius was playing well in the first half of last season, people dogged him. I don't think anyone will ever give the guy the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Tell me why you like to stick up for a player who no other team in the league wants and the Blazers are trying desperately to get rid of.


You know these things how?

Sorry, but you're a fan, just like the rest of us. All these people coming in here guaranteeing that they KNOW Miles is on the way out and they KNOW no team wants him and blah, blah, blah...give it a rest. Nobody knows anything until it happens.

Didn't you say that you KNEW Portland was going to take Adam Morrison in the draft? And that they were definitely VERY interested and that he was most likely going to be a Blazer? (sorry, I'd post the link, but there are so many posts from you about Morrison, I can't find it.) Portland could have had him, if they had wanted him. It didn't happen. I don't think you know anything more about Portland's level of interest in trading Darius Miles than you knew about Portland's interest level in drafting Adam Morrison.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I think it is a fairly safe assumption that the Blazer organization would like to rid itself of Miles. On top of that, he has stated that leaving Portland is preferable to him.

Darius has fooled me in the past...twice. With his "I have a new attitude" schtick. No more. 

I do think Portland was interested in Morrison. They just fell in love with Aldridge and decided to pull out all stops for him. Obviously I think it is now, and will be, a mistake. 

That does not mean I dislike LaMarcus, or want him to fail...I want him to succeed! If he proves me wrong...good!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> You know these things how?
> 
> Sorry, but you're a fan, just like the rest of us. All these people coming in here guaranteeing that they KNOW Miles is on the way out and they KNOW no team wants him and blah, blah, blah...give it a rest. Nobody knows anything until it happens.
> 
> Didn't you say that you KNEW Portland was going to take Adam Morrison in the draft? And that they were definitely VERY interested and that he was most likely going to be a Blazer? (sorry, I'd post the link, but there are so many posts from you about Morrison, I can't find it.) Portland could have had him, if they had wanted him. It didn't happen. I don't think you know anything more about Portland's level of interest in trading Darius Miles than you knew about Portland's interest level in drafting Adam Morrison.


Its not obvious to you?...

Miles has been mentioned in trade rumors for the past couple of years. Teams have been dodging him because they realize he is a career under-achiever who has burnt his bridges at all of his stops.

As for Morrison, I never said I knew he was coming to Portland. I knew they were interested in him and I thought that if Nash was the GM that we were going to draft him. What does Morrison have anything to do with the common knowledge that no one wants to have anything to do with Darius Miles anyways.

Sure he might still have a couple of fans around Portland because certain fans think he's cool and "the Punisher" and all that, but he's a garbage player with a garbage attitude and the team isn't going to say that they want to get rid of him publically, because it would worsen his trade value even further (if thats possible.)


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Tell me why you would want to look at his stats from when he was injured.
> 
> Ed O.


Hi Ed O - You mistakenly mis-read my post. I said to look at Miles' stats after he returned from injury, not when he was injured. If he was still injured - then shame on management for playing him he should have been in rehab longer.

I think he was 80% and WAS dogging it. His stats prove my point. He was trying to show management that he wanted out and wanted to be traded. He didn't get along with Mo Cheeks or Nate McMillan as coaches (and a few before them if I remember correctly from Cleveland (Silas) and LAC (??). He supposedly asked to be traded at seasons end too.

For the other comments towards my post - I don't hate or think Miles is evil. I just don't think he's worth the work he requires. He's why I wish contracts weren't guaranteed. I'd just cut him and be done with it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Miles for Rose.

Pete, not Malik.

Seriously, Pete Rose is the perfect example of having what it is that Miles would need to be worth keeping.

Don't trade trash for trash.

Just waive him already.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Just waive him already.


Are you serious?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Are you serious?


Serious as a heart attack.

Better to eat his salary and be done with him than to take on more bad contracts and useless players.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I agree. Waive him. I would rather see his salary slowly drop off the books than to watch Miles take minutes away from Outlaw, Webster, and Roy. I just think those three would be more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> I agree. Waive him. I would rather see his salary slowly drop off the books than to watch Miles take minutes away from Outlaw, Webster, and Roy. I just think those three would be more entertaining to watch.


And have his salery on the books when its time to resign those guys


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

Uh, and you think you're going to trade him for an expiring contract? If so, I hope you're right but I consider that possibility extremely remote.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't be silly, you can't waive him. But, you can just sit him and let him rot for 5 yrs. That's equal justice.

If you waive him, he goes to another team while you're paying for him and he helps others beat you. Justice is letting him sit for a year at a time, slowly he might get the idea about how to play hard again and be the punisher!!

Please try my idea before yours.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Don't be silly, you can't waive him. But, you can just sit him and let him rot for 5 yrs. That's equal justice.
> 
> If you waive him, he goes to another team while you're paying for him and he helps others beat you. Justice is letting him sit for a year at a time, slowly he might get the idea about how to play hard again and be the punisher!!
> 
> Please try my idea before yours.


Been there, done that.

Let some other team have him destroy their team.

One less team to worry about this season.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This is one of the longest threads on a rumor that hasn't even come to fruition.

On second thought, the bogus Michael Redd for Shareef rumor was hot a few years ago.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its not obvious to you?...
> 
> Miles has been mentioned in trade rumors for the past couple of years. Teams have been dodging him because they realize he is a career under-achiever who has burnt his bridges at all of his stops.


No, it's not obvious to me. Every quote I've heard from Pritchard, McMillan and Miles' teammates, tells me that Miles isn't going anywhere. Read the tea leaves. I have...they tell me, he isn't being traded any time soon. (The very same tea leaves told me we'd draft Telfair, Webster and Roy in the last three drafts by the way...right, right and right.)

Every trade rumor says he's going away? Forgive me for not believing the crap spewed by fans on sites like these or by hack writers from national publications that pay next to no attention to the Blazers most of the time. Let's see who else was rumored to be traded lately: Damon Stoudamire, Derek Anderson, Shareef Abdur Rahim, etc, etc, etc...none of whom were actually traded. 

Just because most fans feel like Miles is a lost cause and a complete idiot, doesn'tmean he'll be traded.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> No, it's not obvious to me. Every quote I've heard from Pritchard, McMillan and Miles' teammates, tells me that Miles isn't going anywhere. Read the tea leaves. I have...they tell me, he isn't being traded any time soon. (The very same tea leaves told me we'd draft Telfair, Webster and Roy in the last three drafts by the way...right, right and right.)
> 
> Every trade rumor says he's going away? Forgive me for not believing the crap spewed by fans on sites like these or by hack writers from national publications that pay next to no attention to the Blazers most of the time. Let's see who else was rumored to be traded lately: Damon Stoudamire, Derek Anderson, Shareef Abdur Rahim, etc, etc, etc...none of whom were actually traded.
> 
> Just because most fans feel like Miles is a lost cause and a complete idiot, doesn'tmean he'll be traded.


Pritchard and McMillan aren't going to go out and state that they want to trade a player, teams generally don't do that because it causes an unwanted feeling to that player if he doesn't get traded and it adds even more to the tension between Miles and the franchise.

Stoudamire, Anderson and Rahim never alienated the franchise nearly to the extent that Miles has. When Miles sat down for the one on one interview with Jason Quick right after the season it pretty much sealed his fate with the franchise. He's not wanted in Portland and he doesn't want to be here.

its not just national publications that have said Miles will be dealt, just the other day it was KFAN a Minnesota based radio station that was mentioning it. 

Its going to be pretty embarassing if we have Miles back next year and him being a baby all year, half-assing his way through games.


----------

